# Breeder in/near Charlotte, NC



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Jamie. I'd suggest you contact a local golden retriever club, and see if they have a puppy referal service. They will know all the local breeders, and even better, who is having puppies.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish you luck in finding your puppy! I am on puppyfind.com searching all the time, might see something on there close to you to research on. I'm sure som eare fantastic, but I'm sure some aren't so check out anything you find. 

My opinion on clearances is, it's best to get them of course. But just cause you have two cleared parents doesn't mean your puppy will be. Things can be enviornmental too from the research I have found. For instance, climbers jumpers sliders on wood floors; those can increase odds for Hip Dysplasia. Feeding types can affect it; Goldens typically shoudl be given large breed quality puppy food. This is by the research I have done though. You can find a lil of everythign online. Everyone's got their own opinions. You cacn have two uncleared parents and get a perfectly fine dog! (Though I wouldn't go that route, just can happen if it's enviornmental and not hereditary)

I wish you the best....


----------



## TheGoldenSpooner (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out rescue centers first!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck in your search for a puppy. There is a puppy checklist under misc on the top of the page that has some good information for you on what to look for.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org and go to your location. Be sure to check for OFA Hip and Elbow clearences, CERF Eyes and Hearts clear by a BCC. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would check here first and contact the person listed nearest you...
http://www.grca.org/puppyreferrals.asp I know rescues in NC would love to hear from you if you ever have considered rescue. It's not for everyone though and that is certainly understandable.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you checked out tanglewood goldens just outside of asheville? There website is tanglewoodgoldens.com. I am on the waiting list that the breeder is breeding now for the 3rd male. I know she is a very good breeder and she only breeds maybe twice a year. She has another littler due that she does have a few male reservations on. These are the english goldens she breeds. If you are interested go on her website. She requires you fill out a puppy application and then she approves you. Just give her a call shes very nice and very repliable. I got her name from the Golden Retriever Club of America. She came highly recommended.


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

bringing this thread from the dead, But need help finding reputable breeder near charlotte, NC. Have you ever heard of Seasonsgold.com I looking for a breeder near charlotte thank you!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My breeder just had a litter. I do not think they are all spoken for, but they are near Raleigh. 

Crescent Golden Retrievers Established in 1996 - Crescent Goldens - Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - USA - Goldens - Golden Retriever Breeder - Golden Retriever Puppies - North Carolina - Virginia - Raleigh - Durh

She does all clearances.


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you!!! bump for more suggestions


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would stay away from seasonsgold. There are quite a few things on that website that bother me. First being that the breeder allows puppies to go home at 6 weeks, which is still a critical time for that pup to be with it's owner.

Also, the breeder states that there will be no help with vet bills if something does happen with the puppy.

Are you just looking in NC? I have a list I can email you (of breeders that I feel are reputable from when I was looking). I also live in VA, but my best choice was to go to NC.


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

Umm yea you can pm me the list. Thank You


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you tried this link:

Golden Breeders Resource

click on kennel and then the state and it will bring you up to some breeders.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte has 9 puppies that will be available in mid may! Check them out at Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte. They're so cute!


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am very interested and willing to adopt. How old will the puppies be! More information please!
Thanks


----------



## GoldenJustin (Apr 12, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I would stay away from seasonsgold. There are quite a few things on that website that bother me. First being that the breeder allows puppies to go home at 6 weeks, which is still a critical time for that pup to be with it's owner.
> 
> Also, the breeder states that there will be no help with vet bills if something does happen with the puppy.
> 
> Are you just looking in NC? I have a list I can email you (of breeders that I feel are reputable from when I was looking). I also live in VA, but my best choice was to go to NC.


Two questions. I also live in North Carolina and am looking for a Breeder in the area. Is it possible to also get that list of breeders?
Also, I am curious about Seasons Gold because you mention them specifically as a no. Looking at their website I was a little concerned with the sheer number of dogs and litters they have, but I'm not sure what other reasons not to talk with them. (I'm new to looking for a quality AKC Golden, not to raising one)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sure, I can also pm you that list. You won't be able to reply, though since you only have 4 posts (you need 15). Do you want me to email it to you instead? I will need your email.

I also didn't like the number of litters they had, as well as the two reasons I mentioned above. Maybe someone else could chime in on them. Here is an older thread also on that kennel.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py/81992-has-anyone-adopted-seasons-gold.html


----------



## Scook152 (Feb 21, 2011)

The reason why I mentioned seasons gold is because two of my friends from school have puppies from there. So far they seem well socialized and basically house broken at 10 weeks. I am interested in there because of the references.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Some people do have good experiences with bad breeders, but I would want to pick a wonderful breeder who follows the code of ethics and does all clearances to give my puppy the best chance against any hereditary conditions.


----------

